# 99 Xplorer 300



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm picking one up for cheap this weekend, needs a little TLC here and there, but overall its in good shape. I couldn't pass up the price, and I know once I spend a little time with it I can sell it again and make a good bit of money. I'll get some pics up when I get back home with it on Monday. I don't know much about these bikes, so if someone could help me out with it a little I would greatly appreciate it lol. For now I plan to keep it all stock suspension and tire wise, and just have a fun little bike to have some fun with in the trails. I would like to squeeze a little bit more power out of it, but don't really know where to look for performance parts for it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the tranny out of the xplorers is suppose to bolt up on the scrammy's... since they have a low, Id like to find one when I have some extra $$$$ lol

Is it chain drive F&R or had they made it to chain rear shaft front by that year model? Reason I ask is b/c if its chain driven front & rear then lowering gears for large tires is as easy as getting bigger sprockets :rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep its chain front and rear. Still not 100% sure what I'm gonna do with it YET, but it looks and feels like a bike I could have some fun with. I think I may wind up keeping her for a while, expecially since at this point I don't have much into it at all. Its about perfect size for the tight wooded trails around here locally, I'm gonna start tearing into it this weekend to find out why its low on compression, if it is piston/ring problem I've already got a .25 over piston and a stock bore spare jug that I can have bored and put on it, I wanna check the reeds before I tear the top end off though. Worn out reeds caused me some problems on a Banshee I had a while back.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I found company called Ritter Cycle Racing that offers some pretty cool stuff for these Popo 2-strokes, and much better prices then Aaen. I can get a full power package which includes the fatty pipe, the silencer, jetting needed, clutching needed, performance air filter, and an airbox mod to give more power all for the same price that Aaen wants just for the Fatty and the silencer with nothing else. Once I get it running and see just what I've got to work with I'm prob gonna wind up getting the RCR Stage 1 kit for it, from what I gather these mods will REALLY wake these bikes up.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I've decided to trade the bike to a friend for a Prairie 650 (ish:naughty.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

HondaGuy said:


> I found company called Ritter Cycle Racing that offers some pretty cool stuff for these Popo 2-strokes, and much better prices then Aaen. I can get a full power package which includes the fatty pipe, the silencer, jetting needed, clutching needed, performance air filter, and an airbox mod to give more power all for the same price that Aaen wants just for the Fatty and the silencer with nothing else. Once I get it running and see just what I've got to work with I'm prob gonna wind up getting the RCR Stage 1 kit for it, from what I gather these mods will REALLY wake these bikes up.


Ritter Cycle Racing is a Great place to buy from. He carries Dalton Clutch kits for atv's and always has them in stock when you need them. Very fast shipper too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HondaGuy said:


> I've decided to trade the bike to a friend for a Prairie 650 (ish:naughty.


lol... :bigok:


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

put some pics


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Heres the Xplorer, if you want a pic of the Prairie, I'll have to get one for you. The only pic I've got of it its still on Mudlites:Flush:, I don't want it to be seen on those things lol.


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

ok yeah put one


----------

